# nj m715's diesel tracker ??



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

nj, your tracker diesel conversion sounds like it has worked out very well, I read you blogg about it but how about some specifics like what trans, bellhousing clutch etc??


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a link please? Thanks...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Veg Gear DIY WVO Conversions and Green Energy
nj 's blogg


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yahoo has a Sami Diesel group and zuwharrie has a diesel section. I used parts from Acme adapters. They have a plate that bolts between the suzuki trans and the vw motor. It uses a vw flywheel machined to take the zuki pressure plate (if I remember right). That makes the only custom part the flywheel and it can be cut over and over so it will last through many clutch replacements. 
vw made their motors like chevy did. The old gas and diesels were based on the same block so many parts interchange. You need to did up oil filter housings, intake manifold and a couple other parts from different makes and yrs to get the right combo to fit under your hood. Acme has complete kits or loose parts depending on what you want. I got about 1/2 of the stuff from them and sourced/fabbed the rest myself. 

I like the KISS method especially for wheelin' rigs so my conversion was a bit easier. I went with a NA 1.6L motor. Most guys look for 1.9 turbos. The 1.6 makes less power but get better mpg, it's also cheaper/easier to find. My tracker already had manual steering and I'm fine with that. It saved a little hassle with pump, hoses and belts, but most guys do run ps. 

It's a nice little ride but it took some work. Too bad we don't any compact diesel 4x4's here. Other counties are full of them. We have to build one if we want one.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for the information sir.:2thumb:
and I really have to agree with the lack of small diesel 4x4s in north america, it is a pain.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I think if India can get their Mahindra Diesel small truck over here as they hope,it will cause a sensation. If it proves as good as it's hype, it'll make the Big Three as well as Toyota and Nissan have to respond in kind.
Five plus bucks a gallon gas will help too.......


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good luck to them. Our gov. regs make it hard for any company to bring us the good stuff. I would love to get one of these 100 MPG VW's for my wife to tool around, but they're not allowed here. It's about the size of Geo metro and very affordable. Our country flips out over 40 MPG when VW diesel were getting 100 MPG 12 yrs ago and 50 MPG 40 years ago. We want to get off foreign oil, but we don't want to import high MPG vehicles. ??? WTF Maybe somebody up there likes the oil companies. 
Volkswagen Lupo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's a bigger than the smart car and gets double the milage. TWELVE YEARS AGO!


----------

